# How To Get Him Into It



## Misty-Mouse (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello,
So I will try and make this brief. I'm not sure if anyone else has this problem with their spouse but I would be very interested in hearing if they solved it and how. My DH and I have been together for five years. We had a long distance relationship when we first met and sex was great. He couldn't keep his hands off me. Not long after we moved in together things took a drastic change. I have talked over and over about this to him. I use to get angry and feel hurt and I knew that made things worse so now I'm feeling myself pulling away from him and I don't bother complaining anymore or trying to talk about it. It's always me saying I would like to have sex. His words are well we can have (date night) this week I guess. I'm so beyond frustrated sexually and emotionally. I don't know where to turn. Anyone have this problem and figured a way to change it?


----------



## PinkSalmon13 (Nov 7, 2013)

There are oodles of people here who have this problem. Scan the many posts and read them. Lots of good advice out there. It is always sad to see when someone new arrives with this issue because it is not something any of us ever expected when we slipped that ring on.

I recently read a book entitled 'Too Good to Leave, Too Bad to Stay'. Of all the scenarios in that book, the one the author says has THEE most chilling effect on a marriage is the arrival at sexlessness. In the vast majority of cases the author references, this was nearly always a marriage-ender, and very difficult to overcome. I, for example, have tried it all - worked all the angles, followed all of the conventional wisdom for reigniting, etc etc........with the end result being 'no change'. Sometimes the other spouse just isn't into it at all (and no medical issues to prevent).....when you get to that point, it's over (at least after six years of trying, as in my case!!)


----------

